# Are you sick of inserted love stories?



## rohan (Mar 14, 2008)

You know what i mean.. there's an awesome action flick going on.. and the hero is all muscles and sweat.. pumping iron and ready to fight.. and then he sees the girl of his dreams and cries more than peter parker in Spider Man 3..

I am so sick of every TV Show and movie out there having a stupid love story out there with the heroes dealing with ungrateful b*****s.. that takes so much of the time of the airtime.. I pay for broadband man.. i can't tolerate my bandwidth being wasted for this silly thing. If i wanted to see this.. maybe I would've switched on Star Plus or something.

Here's a small list of the flicks/TV Shows i think have been ruined by inserted love stories:

Spider Man 3 [well.. no words]
Hitman [major blow-up]
Jericho [Emily Sullivan is such a major-bword.. be grateful to the guy who saved ur life]
Prison Break [partly]

and then there are some TV Shows that preach so much about humanity and human relationship.. that they end up being ruined too:

Heroes [lately]
House [why does everybody have to talk SO MUCH]

And as an honorable mention.. some that manage to avert this nicely:

South Park
My Name Is Earl
Bionic Woman

add to this list guys


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 17, 2008)

It actually depends on my mood. Sometimes I don't have any problems while other times I end up being irritated and waiting for the scene to change.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 17, 2008)

> House [why does everybody have to talk SO MUCH]



House is one of my favorite shows and I have NO clue what you hate in it :S .


----------



## kirangp (Mar 25, 2008)

ya atleast Hollywood shows less emphasis on love stories sometimes but Bollywood is full of them...Got bored of bollywood movies these days...But now some English movies also started portraying them in full fashion...Consider the new movie Jumper...The whole movie is about his girlfriend...The movie had a nice concept but they ruined it..


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 25, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> It actually depends on my mood. Sometimes I don't have any problems while other times I end up being irritated and waiting for the scene to change.



yo man tht's true... i dont really hate love scenes coz tht adds up to something tht the hero is fighting for.. but sometimes they can get boring...


----------



## legolas (Mar 25, 2008)

rohan said:


> I pay for broadband man.. i can't tolerate my bandwidth being wasted for this silly thing. If i wanted to see this.. maybe I would've switched on Star Plus or something.


 dude, that's not a reason  ha ha


rohan said:


> Here's a small list of the flicks/TV Shows i think have been ruined by inserted love stories:
> Prison Break [partly]


I don't care about the others, but you are irritated with prison break's?? seriously dude?? he had to get out of the prison with her help if the other plan go wrong. and things went unexpected. why is it that when other plans gets ruined you enjoy them??  (i think you have problem with love itself, either you have been affected or not experienced?)


rohan said:


> and then there are some TV Shows that preach so much about humanity and human relationship.. that they end up being ruined too:
> Heroes [lately]
> House [*why does everybody have to talk SO MUCH*]


A tv show based on genre Drama, you wonder why people have to talk so much. Ignoance is bliss. Enjoy it!!
You are just another guy who btiches about everything. You dont like the love (inserted) in prison break, humanity aspect in heroes and talking aspect in house. So, people shouldn't care, love or speak and it should be a tv show. I guess Tom and Jerry is one which fits your genre. I hope you like it!


----------



## rohan (Mar 26, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> House is one of my favorite shows and I have NO clue what you hate in it :S .



the problem being that in season 4, they are assessing each other's characters a bit too much. Everybody behaves as if they are a psychiatrist.. but don't get it wrong.. even it is one of my favourite show.. but there are some parts in it that i do hate.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 26, 2008)

> the problem being that in season 4, they are assessing each other's characters a bit too much. Everybody behaves as if they are a psychiatrist.. but don't get it wrong.. even it is one of my favourite show.. but there are some parts in it that i do hate.



Lets look at it this way. If everyone was just diagnosing other peoples sickness then it would be way too boring imho. Nonetheless I love the show and even if I had the power to change it, I still wouldn't do anything to change it. 

Ever good drama has a bit of it here and there. 
House
24
CSI
ER
Grey's Anatomy 
etc


----------



## napster007 (Mar 26, 2008)

@rohan.....Do you think that prison break is ruined by Love story??? You gotta be frekkin kidding me. Its one of the best show's and plz dude the little bit of love story that it contains makes it only better.

Now your complaining about house?? Let me ask you a question.....have u lost ur mind?? It di not hold the No.5 tv show in america just for no reason!!! Its awesome. If you could understand y they talk so much then u will know that it is very imp for the humour in the show!!

 i agree that heroes has taken a slow path lately.



> I pay for broadband man.. i can't tolerate my bandwidth being wasted for this silly thing. If i wanted to see this.. maybe I would've switched on Star Plus or something.



That's cus you live in india. outside ppl dload a tv show in less than 20min's. So don't blame the show's simply because you don't have the resources to get them quick and cheap!!!


----------



## Who (Apr 21, 2008)

How can you nominate HOUSE ?  have you seen any other medical shows ?
House actually was a revloution in TV drama. Before House ever other medical featured a main character treated patient like they are his brother, sisters & whatever , they are portraited so nice that they looks so unreal. House is one of only TV drama series that is so popular after this 4 Seasons , Look according to wikipedia the episode "Frozen" in season 4 had 29 million viewers while other shows audince decreases by every season but with house its the opposite & you can see wikipedia for that.

  I like House because its thought provking, since you seen 4 seasons of it, i really don't have to explain you.


----------



## iMav (Apr 21, 2008)

i agree that cameron and chase's love story was more or less inserted but they have played very well with it


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 21, 2008)

Strange you complain, if you don't like something don't watch it. Simple. My TV got spoilt and I did not even bother to repair it or get a new one. Not that I can't afford, but I only used to watch cnn ibn and bbc. Can see cnn ibn stories online, so I decided I had better things to do with Rs. 20000.


----------

